# The Banana And Mayo Sandwich..  Would you eat it???



## kleenex (Apr 7, 2016)

This wound up becoming an IT thing this week on Twitter..

Dale Earnhardt Jr. cooks up controversy with banana and mayonnaise sandwich | Fox News


----------



## creative (Apr 7, 2016)

There should be a 'maybe' button with a qualifying box to give reasons!

For myself, my immediate thought was _maybe_...i.e. if it was also with ham and peach or with sultanas and roasted peanuts (sounds odder than the original question doesn't it!?)


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 7, 2016)

Uhhhh ... NO!
Oddle enough I am not a fan of any "tropical" fruits


----------



## Zhizara (Apr 9, 2016)

I might make a banana and peanut butter sandwich, but I just can't imagine banana with mayo.  Yuck!


----------



## CraigC (Apr 9, 2016)

Um, just plain no. Since I too like PB&B sandwiches, I might try PB and maduros. These are ripe (skin is either completely or mostly black), sweet plantains which get pan fried and salted.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Apr 9, 2016)

My wife eats this sandwich all the time. I think it might be a southern thing?


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Apr 9, 2016)

I voted yes, although I can't say it would purely be mayo / bananas.

Mayo and peanut butter is good.
Mayo, peanut butter with bacon is better.
Add bananas and it would probably be terrific.

I would probably add a squirt of lemon juice or zest to the mayo with bananas.  Or maybe a touch of ground cardamom.    

Bananas and mayo by itself, not so much.


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 9, 2016)

Not this part of the South! Eww!


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 9, 2016)

I'd have an issue with the texture.  Bananas and mayo are both, um, slimy IMHO.


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 9, 2016)

Dawgluver said:


> I'd have an issue with the texture.  Bananas and mayo are both, um, *slimy *IMHO.



My thoughts exactly Dawg...."*gushy*" is another thought.
There are few things I really dislike, two are bananas and peanut anything.
Mayo is a keeper though.


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 9, 2016)

Must have mayo.  And I really don't mind bananas, in their place (as my grandma would say, usually in reference to dogs).  Like in banana bread or bananas Foster in NOLA.  Otherwise, bananas and mayo just sounds wrong.  But to each his own.


----------



## Lance Bushrod (Apr 9, 2016)

I grew up in Iowa in the 60's and love peanut butter, banana and mayo sandwiches and had one for lunch. My mom made them for us all the time.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Apr 10, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> Not this part of the South! Eww!



I agree, but asking my wife again yesterday for verification on the two ingredients, she informed me that her family always had this sandwich.
Since she was born and raised in the deep south, I will assume it is a regional favorite.
Do people in your neck of the woods crumble up cornbread into buttermilk? Make a mash out of it?
I find this to be disgusting, yet many of my friends here love it. And its totally a regional thing.  Not to say other people may like it as well.


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 10, 2016)

Roll_Bones said:


> I agree, but asking my wife again yesterday for verification on the two ingredients, she informed me that her family always had this sandwich.
> Since she was born and raised in the deep south, I will assume it is a regional favorite.
> Do people in your neck of the woods crumble up cornbread into buttermilk? Make a mash out of it?
> I find this to be disgusting, yet many of my friends here love it. And its totally a regional thing.  Not to say other people may like it as well.




Have to agree with you, RB.  Not something I'd be interested in.  But once again, to each his own.

We're not big on cornbread up here, but my former SIL, from Alabama, loved it in any way, shape, or form.  I've never gotten used to cornbread stuffing/dressing.  Just don't like it.


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 10, 2016)

RB, my Mama loved her cornbread and buttermilk, and she had to have it in a tall ice tea glass and eat it with an ice tea spoon. The memory makes me smile.  She spent her childhood in Texas before going to California.


----------



## kleenex (Apr 26, 2016)

Dale Earnhardt Jr. tweet leads to more than $150K in donations to fight child hunger

Dale Earnhardt Jr. tweet leads to more than $150K in donations to fight child hunger – NASCAR Talk


----------



## blissful (Apr 26, 2016)

No, I can't.
I can't like the banana/mayo thing. I don't particularly like the mushy bread or even good bread with that. 

I'd do it for a cause, on a dare, with a fox in a box, but not for either nutrition or enjoyment.


----------



## msmofet (Apr 26, 2016)

Dawgluver said:


> Have to agree with you, RB. Not something I'd be interested in. But once again, to each his own.
> 
> We're not big on cornbread up here, but my former SIL, from Alabama, loved it in any way, shape, or form. I've never gotten used to cornbread stuffing/dressing. Just don't like it.


 I can't stand cornbread stuffing ... it's to .......................... mushy.


----------



## callmaker60 (Apr 26, 2016)

I would not, but my wife eats them all the time...yuck.


----------



## LizStreithorst (Apr 26, 2016)

Never.  IMO it's an abomination.


----------



## Mad Cook (Apr 28, 2016)

kleenex said:


> This wound up becoming an IT thing this week on Twitter..
> 
> Dale Earnhardt Jr. cooks up controversy with banana and mayonnaise sandwich | Fox News


Bleuch. Even if I liked bananas I don't think I could swallow them with mayo!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 28, 2016)

No mayo but I saw this and it made me smile!

Great idea for kids, maybe add a couple strips of crispy bacon for the old folks! 

https://familyfused.wordpress.com/tag/ideas-for-kids/


----------



## Addie (Apr 28, 2016)

Dawgluver said:


> Must have mayo.  And I really don't mind bananas, in their place (as my grandma would say, usually in reference to dogs).  Like in banana bread or bananas Foster in NOLA.  Otherwise, bananas and mayo just sounds wrong.  But to each his own.



Yeah. A banana with the peeling hanging down over my hand in strips, I eat because I need the potassium to stop the cramps in my legs. It works for me. Three bananas in a week does it for me. 

Mayo in tuna, egg, potato, etc. salad. 

Each has it own place.


----------

